# Belkin router loses connection randomly.



## zrkd51 (Jan 25, 2010)

Well hi to everyone, I got a problem with my router Belkin - F5D7230-4 , I changed my security configuration to WEP (yes, I know WPA is way better), but that's not the problem, the problem is, since I changed it , it keeps disconnecting from Internet randomly, at any time, some times it lasts 2 hours, sometimes it lasts 3 days, but at some point it disconnects and I have to unplug it from the electricity , because I can't access it from any of my computers (2 wireless, 1 wired). I changed it to WEP, because my sister's Nintendo DS, does not support WPA.
Do I have to buy a new router?, cause it is like 3 years old now, and I don't know what's really happening.
Thanks for reading.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Some things you can try here, listed in the order you should try them.


For wireless connections, remove all the stored wireless profiles and search for networks. You'll have to enter the encryption key again, which is sometimes the issue for connection problems.
For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the network drivers (wired and wireless) on your computer to the latest available.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------

